

Searchable database of VC locations and backgrounds - wmorein
http://punctuative.com/2008/08/04/announcing-vcdb-venture-capital-database/

======
vaksel
Good resource, although location search can definitely be improved.(i.e. at
least let people search by distance). Also wouldn't hurt to be able to search
by the stage they prefer to invest in, and which industries they focus on

------
prakash
my friend mentioned that Greycroft is missing in this database.

------
maien
thefunded.com

